# This is clever: Pressy lets you control Android phones by clicking a button



## editor (Aug 30, 2013)

It's currently a kickstarter project (but funded) and the idea seems very smart to me:









> Pressy transforms your headphone jack on almost any Android smartphone, and turns it into a powerful button that can be highly customized into a useful array of different shortcuts. From instantly snapping a picture in a half a second, launching your LED flashlight app, calling specific people like a parent or the wife and more


Example uses: 


> • One short Click to toggle your flashlight
> • One long Click to toggle your phone in and out of silent mode
> • Double-Click to snap a photo





> They even have a little case for Pressy that sits on a key-chain so you don’t lose it when you want to actually use the headphone jack. Oh, and their companion app will work with those headphones and the clicker (if supported) to do the same functions. Pretty neat right?


http://cloud.feedly.com/#category/android


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 30, 2013)

I saw that. Not feeling it.

Everything it does can be accomplished by Tasker. Maybe good for those who find Tasker a bit daunting, but it's not for me.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I saw that. Not feeling it.
> 
> Everything it does can be accomplished by Tasker. Maybe good for those who find Tasker a bit daunting, but it's not for me.


Tasker has got a HIDEOUS interface. It's horribly complex and a nightmare to figure out. I think I'd prefer a simple button/headphone control ta.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 30, 2013)

editor said:


> Tasker has got a HIDEOUS interface. It's horribly complex and a nightmare to figure out. I think I'd prefer a simple button/headphone control ta.


 
That's pretty much what I said, although I didn't have someone as techy as you in mind when I said it


----------



## Mrak (Aug 30, 2013)

This is a bit meh. It's a solution to non-existent problem ("I'm so busy I can't be bothered to actually turn my phone on silent by holding down the volume button") that actually gets in the way of one of the phones functions (headphones). But more power to the people who will make money from it, and those who will hand it over.


----------

